# New Eheim Ecco Pro 200 vs Old style Eheim 2213



## Otto72 (27 Jun 2012)

I emailed The Green Machine today about the Eheim 2213 external filter.



			
				Otto72 said:
			
		

> Enquiry: Hi, Can you tell me if you have a new Eheim Classic External Filter 2213 in stock before I make my order.





			
				The Green Machine said:
			
		

> We no longer stock the classic range as they have been supeseeded by the Ecco Pro series. The equivalent filter in the Ecco pro range would be the Pro 200 which we have in stock.



So has the eheim 2213 has been discontinued? Anyone had any experiences with Eheim's new Ecco Pro range? 

Is the Ecco Pro 200 really as good as the old 2213?

I saw a video on Youtube and I didn't see a spraybar included although it does come with quick release taps.

More info: http://www.thegreenmachineonline.co...on-system/filters/external/eheim-ecco-pro-200

your thoughts/experiences please ..


----------



## Alastair (27 Jun 2012)

Eheim 2213 hasnt been discontinued there's lots of places selling them online. I have one sat unused under my tank. 
Really good filters and good flow especially if they have the spray bar or flattened shepherds crook. As for the eccos I've never used one, I don't like the look of them personally but that's purely just my own thoughts.  The classic range last forever apparently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (27 Jun 2012)

I have a Pro200.  Great filter.  Comes with spraybar and shepherds crook. Whisper quiet and I love the media setup inside.  Downsides are that you have to treat the handle with care or they can break.  Personally I think you need to be pretty heavy handed to break them.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Jun 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> I have a Pro200.  Great filter.  Comes with spraybar and shepherds crook. Whisper quiet and I love the media setup inside.  Downsides are that you have to treat the handle with care or they can break.  Personally I think you need to be pretty heavy handed to break them.




I broke mine  

I like smashing things to pieces when Im angry 

but i wasnt angry, just pushed it a bit hard


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Jun 2012)

In fact, it was the clip that snapped. And they are only £3.50 a pair on the bay. 

Good times.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Jun 2012)

love my 2213, it kicks ass and never moans!


----------



## johnski (28 Jun 2012)

I've got two 2213's and they sound like fridges unless I put weight on the top of them.


----------



## Otto72 (28 Jun 2012)

johnski said:
			
		

> I've got two 2213's and they sound like fridges unless I put weight on the top of them.



Another reason that's pushing me towards buying the Ecco Pro 200 over the 2213, I saw a video on YouTube and the Ecco's are pretty much silent, also they self prime where as the 2213 you have to fill it up with water manually.



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> I have a Pro200. Great filter. Comes with spraybar and shepherds crook.



you got a spray bar with it? Everywhere I have seen online to buy says there's no spraybar included? I even read one person saying that Eheim recommends not to use a spray bar with the Ecco range although I don't know the reason why or why it would cause any long term issues?

What size spray bar is needed for the Ecco Pro 200, 16mm?


----------



## Antipofish (28 Jun 2012)

Otto72 said:
			
		

> johnski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive just checked and I am wrong the spraybar did not come with it, I bought it for a quid, lol.  it uses 12/16mm not 16/22     I am not sure if I am going to use the spraybar though, will see what kind of distribution I get without it.  I am sure it will be fine in a nano without.


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jun 2012)

Hi all,
I only have Eheims, and  I got all of mine second hand. I've got both of these filters (and a 2211), and I still prefer the Classics to any of the Ecco range. The main thing I've got against the Ecco's is that it is really easy to damage the moving handle that opens the filter up. 

If you can stop air getting into the Classics they should run silently. I don't see priming as an issue, details here: <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=15341>. I've got some really old Classics (20 years old) and they are still good runners.

If you buy the 2213 it helps for maintenance if you have a double tap for each hose (you don't absolutely need one for the top hose), and it is worth getting the 12/16 spray bar and intake installation kits. Again these are expensive new, but easy to find on Ebay

How about a 2224? they are better much than the Ecco range, I've got 2 of these and I would recommend them. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Antipofish (29 Jun 2012)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I only have Eheims, and  I got all of mine second hand. I've got both of these filters (and a 2211), and I still prefer the Classics to any of the Ecco range. The main thing I've got against the Ecco's is that it is really easy to damage the moving handle that opens the filter up.
> 
> If you can stop air getting into the Classics they should run silently. I don't see priming as an issue, details here: <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=15341>. I've got some really old Classics (20 years old) and they are still good runners.
> ...



Hi Darrell, 

I totally agree with all your points above.  And can agree that if you manage to get a decent one, a second hand Eheim is still a very appealing option compared to certain other brands (with the exception of Rena and the JBL Crysalprofi range, which I would be equally happy with).

Without looking up the specs, which of the 2224/2226 etc range equates (in terms of flow) to a Ecco 200.

I know people seem to break the handle as you mentioned, but I can't understand it myself.  I have now had two Ecco's and am always tinkering with them (I probably shouldn't   ) and have never had a problem.  I am aware of the handle issue and am consequently careful with it.  I think the problem is that some people are too heavy handed and think they can just "clunk" the handle down.  If you make sure the head is seated correctly, and the O ring is lubricated rather than allowed to go dry... thus creating additional friction when closing... and close the handle without ramming it down, I believe the handle is far less likely to break.  

Whichever way you look at it though, Eheim Rock


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jun 2012)

Hi all,


> Without looking up the specs, which of the 2224/2226 etc range equates (in terms of flow) to a Ecco 200.


 I think they are about the same, I never worry too much, and I've got an Eheim set 2 spray bar on the Ecco and an Eheim venturi on the 2224.

Official figures are:
EHEIM CLASSIC 2213 - Pump output: 400 l/h, 3 litre filter volume, 8W power consumption
EHEIM ecco pro 200 - Pump output: 600 l/h, 2.3 litre filter volume, 5W power consumption
EHEIM 2224 Professional - Pump Output: 700 l/h, 3 litre filter volume, 8W power consumption
EHEIM 2226 Professional - Pump Output: 750 l/h ,4.5 litre filter volume, 20W power consumption



> I know people seem to break the handle as you mentioned, but I can't understand it myself. I have now had two Ecco's and am always tinkering with them


 I haven't broken either of mine yet, but I just think they aren't going to last over the years of opening and closing the filter. The clips on the 2224 seem to be a better design. 

I suppose with the 2213 people often break the plastic retaining lugs on the filter body (for the metal clips), so it probably isn't a valid reason to prefer the 2213 over the Ecco 200. 

cheers Darrel


----------

